# Olympic Opening Ceremonies



## gafftaper (Sep 15, 2008)

For those who aren't subscribers, I wanted to tell you that the articles we have been waiting for on the Tech of the Olympic Opening Ceremonies have finally arrived. 

Read the Live Design article Here. 
Read the PLSN article Here

Since the articles cover Sound, Lighting, Video, and Scenics I wasn't sure where to put this thread. So It's in the general section.


----------

